# DecoNetwork for custom designs but different for Stock designs?



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

OK I've just set up my DecoNetwork site for custom designs but I'm thinking about using another site ie Big Cartel for stock designs rather than use up my credits for non-customizable stock designs

Anyone else do this? I'm not sure if it's a good idea or not


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Anyone any views on this? I'd be interested to see what peoples opinions are

Cheers


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

From your signature It doesn't look like you are even using your DecoNetwork site.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Daniel

Thank you for the reply

My deconetwork runs on a different site... the tgts.co.uk one is not fully functional as I need to upload the updated site (this weekend hopefully)

I'm still setting up my deconetwork site but was just looking for input about the stock design tee's for customers/affilate stores before setting them up


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

If it sells you are making money, If all of a sudden you get a ton of custom orders then great upgrade to a larger package. At least your sites will look good and full of content in the mean time.
I have several different sites set up with different themes this way I always know I have a couple really nice sites to show to potential affiliates. Even Though I hate loosing a bit of every order I think you are just going to confuse your customers and miss out on sales, if you expect them to use two shopping carts for one order. Just my two cents. On a separate note you have to ask yourself what are your priorities, to sell your custom designs or to be a POD center? If your goal is to be a POD it is important to not undersell your affiliates. At this point we have a large markup on the items on our home site this way we allow our affiliates more room for profit and it is clear to them that we putt them first.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes I agree about the 2 carts and losing credits but I guess your right and I'm best sticking with deconetwork to sell my stock designs though too which was my gut instinct 

What is the URL's of your deco sites? Just curious about your setup

Cheers


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking of ditching DecoNetwork and using BigCartel since most of my designs are stock and managing stores might be a little easier and straight forward to set up


----------

